# Exhaust or Vacuum Leak?



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

Below is a link to the video I recorded of this VW Passat my friend drove from Wisconsin to California. Definitely some oil leakage going on there, but the sound coming from the exhaust manifold is horrible and I cant help but feel the two are related.

A source advised that this may be fixed with a simple weld job to get by, but I want to know what you all think. We know there's a way to cut corners and a way to do it right so just want to make sure I get an idea of best and worst case scenarios.

The car will be taken to a muffler shop in the next day or so, but just mainly wanted to get a consensus as I go into the job.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

Not sure how well you could make it out - the sound in the very beginning is the one that indicates a leak (to me), and towards the end (0:26) is where I suspect the issue to be.

Maybe you guys can identify the sound if the video doesn't show enough? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't think of why a leaking exhaust manifold would cause an oil leak...  I'd venture your PCV hoses are constipated.

If the mani is otherwise in good condition, a good weld job will last several years. However, it's a beyotch to get it off, especially the passenger side IIRC, so if they can't do it in place, I'd just replace it.


----------



## Fitzgerald (May 16, 2008)

O_o said:


> I can't think of why a leaking exhaust manifold would cause an oil leak...  I'd venture your PCV hoses are constipated.
> 
> If the mani is otherwise in good condition, a good weld job will last several years. However, it's a beyotch to get it off, especially the passenger side IIRC, so if they can't do it in place, I'd just replace it.


Thanks a lot - going in this weekend to run some blocks, hoping for the best, ready for the worst.


----------

